# Flux TT Bindings



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

I am considering to buy the Flux TT Bindings for better comfort and response. Upgrading from Rome 390 Boss.. love the romes but I got to try the Burton Cartels recently and I loved the straps. It almost felt like they were non-existent, so light and responsive. I just don't want to pay the ridiculous $280 on them. So then I found the Flux TTs with the same (or very similar) straps. 

Now, I did some research on these puppies. I don't think they will have the same comfort and padding of the Rome Boss. But is it that noticeable? 

Does anyone have good experience on these? Do they really feel rough at the end of a day? Would it be an upgrade or no?

Here's what they look like.. nowhere to be found at local stores here.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I've owned several pairs of Fluxes including the TT and I really can't think of anything bad about them other than they're a little notorious for having thin footbeds. I don't personally have much of a problem with them, but if you like big, cushy ones, you might wanna look elsewhere unless you feel like modifying. Other than that, they're a great brand. The straps are wonderful. No pressure points, very lightweight, good robust ratchets, and I barely notice any of my Fluxes on my feet. Really been one of my all around favorites. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> I've owned several pairs of Fluxes including the TT and I really can't think of anything bad about them other than they're a little notorious for having thin footbeds. I don't personally have much of a problem with them, but if you like big, cushy ones, you might wanna look elsewhere unless you feel like modifying. Other than that, they're a great brand. The straps are wonderful. No pressure points, very lightweight, good robust ratchets, and I barely notice any of my Fluxes on my feet. Really been one of my all around favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Is it easy to adjust stuff on it? The highback rotation seems a bit tricky. 

I plan on using these with my ThirtyTwos. Would it be tight in the heel cup?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Nah, I ride 9.5 32 Chris Bradshaws in a medium Flux with no problems. They're 100% tool-less. You just gotta flip and unscrew the little levers on either side to pop the highbacks out. It's not hard, just line them up with the holes you want and replace the screws. Everything on newer Fluxes is modular. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

popping off the footbed of a SF sucks ass if you don't have a flathead screwdriver. 

flux straps are comfy, but the toe strap slides off my boots if I don't get it just right which can be annoying. (smooth toebox boots that has trouble with all toe straps though, most trouble from the flux.)

footbeds are thin, but not as thin as I expected. the harshness is not noticeable with my adidas soles.

overall would buy flux again. good solid bindings.

have you tried replacing just your straps? I think rome has a hammock strap also.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

jae said:


> popping off the footbed of a SF sucks ass if you don't have a flathead screwdriver.
> 
> flux straps are comfy, but the toe strap slides off my boots if I don't get it just right which can be annoying. (smooth toebox boots that has trouble with all toe straps though, most trouble from the flux.)
> 
> ...


What size and model of adidas are you riding? I'm just curious. My FTM straps fit beautifully on my K2 and 32 boots... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Bataleon85 said:


> What size and model of adidas are you riding? I'm just curious. My FTM straps fit beautifully on my K2 and 32 boots...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


10.5, it's only the toebox, not the size of the boots. it has trouble with all other bindings.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bataleon85 said:


> I've owned several pairs of Fluxes including the TT and I really can't think of anything bad about them other than they're a little notorious for having thin footbeds. I don't personally have much of a problem with them, but if you like big, cushy ones, you might wanna look elsewhere unless you feel like modifying. Other than that, they're a great brand. The straps are wonderful. No pressure points, very lightweight, good robust ratchets, and I barely notice any of my Fluxes on my feet. Really been one of my all around favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yeah, pretty much this.


----------

